# Youngest Martyr Of The Sikh World



## Admin (Dec 16, 2007)

Sahibzada Fateh Singh and his elder brother, Sahibzada Zorawar Singh are youngest martyrs in Sikh History.

Sahibzada Fateh Singh (1699-1705), the youngest of four sons of Guru Gobind Singh, was born to Mata Jitoji at Anandpur on 25 February 1699. After the death of his mother, on 5 December 1700 , he was brought up by his grandmother, Mata Gujari, with whom he remained till the last days of his untimely death, a sacrifice unparallel, with his brother which shook the Sikh world. On 12 December 1705 , they were martyred at Sirhind
Historical events lead Mughal army and princes in northern hills to conspire and besiege Anadpur Sahib fort on the orders of emperor Aurangzeb. Sikhs were entrapped in the fort. When nothing was left to eat, they still fought after boiling the saddles of horses to drink and survive. The battle ensued for many months. The Mughal army who claimed to be in millions got tired of waiting/fighting and felt ashamed of themselves as they could not conquer handful of Sikhs and the fort. The Mughals promised to leave if Sikhs would hand over the fortress of Anandpur. This was promised on the Vow on Holy Book Koran sent by Aurangzeb along with his blessings and promise. To this Guru Gobind singh agreed and left the town with his family and a small band of Sikhs.


They had not gone very far when the Mughals, breaking their promise, came after them attacking from behind, an unethical action in war. Guru Gobind entrusted his two younger sons, Zorawar Singh and Fateh Singh as well as his mother, Mata Gujri, to Gangu who was trusted cook of Guru's household..



Gangu brought Mata Gujri and the Sahibzadas to his native village of Saheri . Greed overtook him and after accepting bribe from Mughals, he turned over them to faujdar of Morinda. They were then brought to Sirhind in the court of Wazir Khan, the Nawab of Sirhind.
The two sons of Guru Gobind, Zorawar singh(9 years ) and Fateh singh(7 years old) were offered safe passage by Wazir Khan if they became Muslims. With a courage and determination both sahibzadas refused to bow or agree.

Wazir Khan sentenced them to death. They were to be enclosed in the wall of bricks alive.

Although he did not know it then, but Wazir Khan was to pay for the crime that he committed. After Guru Gobind's death, Madhodas Bairagi, a hermit from Nanded, whom the Guru baptized and Blessed as Gurbaksh Singh, also well known as Banda Bahadur,the warrior par excellence, besieged Punjab . After laying waste, the cities of Samana and Sandhaura, he moved towards Sirhind and after defeating the Mughal forces and killed Wazir Khan.

The place where the two sons of Guru Gobind were bricked alive is today known as Fatehgarh Sahib. A Sikh Gurdwara , now called Fatehgarh Sahib was subsequently erected on the spot. And another Gurdwara where Sahibzadas were cremated along with their grandmother by a rich merchant Todar Mall, is called Jyoti Sarup





Todar Mal was a rich businessman follower of the Guru who acquired the land for cremation of Sahibzadas and their Grandmother at unbelievable rates from Mughal rulers by placing Gold coins at the place required for cremation. Perhaps the costliest place in the world to cremate the bodies of the Guru's mother and her grandchildren..

The Sikhworld salutes the supreme sacrifice of these young Sahibzadas in their prime age with will of steel who never even once or for a moment considered the easy option and remained focused on their mission and determination to uphold the principles of God's kingdom and allowed their bodies to be tortured, violated and endured the intense pain of a slow, pain-ridden and certain death.


----------



## lalihayer (Dec 16, 2007)

Aman Singh said:


> Sahibzada Fateh Singh and his elder brother, Sahibzada Zorawar Singh are youngest martyrs in Sikh History.
> 
> Sahibzada Fateh Singh (1699-1705), the youngest of four sons of Guru Gobind Singh, was born to Mata Jitoji at Anandpur on 25 February 1699. After the death of his mother, on 5 December 1700 , he was brought up by his grandmother, Mata Gujari, with whom he remained till the last days of his untimely death, a sacrifice unparallel, with his brother which shook the Sikh world. On 12 December 1705 , they were martyred at Sirhind
> Historical events lead Mughal army and princes in northern hills to conspire and besiege Anadpur Sahib fort on the orders of emperor Aurangzeb. Sikhs were entrapped in the fort. When nothing was left to eat, they still fought after boiling the saddles of horses to drink and survive. The battle ensued for many months. The Mughal army who claimed to be in millions got tired of waiting/fighting and felt ashamed of themselves as they could not conquer handful of Sikhs and the fort. The Mughals promised to leave if Sikhs would hand over the fortress of Anandpur. This was promised on the Vow on Holy Book Koran sent by Aurangzeb along with his blessings and promise. To this Guru Gobind singh agreed and left the town with his family and a small band of Sikhs.
> ...


 
_Yes, I agree. With number of years, they may be younger. But they are called Baba Zorawar Singh and Baba Fateh Singh due to their unmatched actions. Let's never forget and keep reminding fellow Sikhs shahidi of Sahibzada Fateh Singh and his elder brother, Sahibzada Zorawar Singh._


----------

